
The Science of Why You Should Spend Your Money on Experiences, Not Things (2015) - sndean
http://www.fastcoexist.com/3043858/world-changing-ideas/the-science-of-why-you-should-spend-your-money-on-experiences-not-thing
======
Boothroid
I recently upgraded from a 32" HD ready TV to a 50" 4k beast. Watching films
is a completely different and far richer experience - like listening to music
on a quality system you notice things that just weren't there before. I don't
expect to get used to it because each new film I watch for example is a new
experience. So buying things can lead to ongoing better experiences. Also, I
disagree that it's harder to be envious of others experiences than their
possessions. I'm sure we've all seen the studies that show that seeing other
peoples seemingly brilliant lives on social media makes us less happy, and
that includes experiences.

------
avindroth
This reminds me of a post on HN recently stating that the theory of adaptation
of happiness is really just a myth. Fortunes and misfortunes do have long-term
consequences, whether we like to it or not.

Of course, while living or consoling misfortunes, we must not think like this.
But to disregard the amenities provided by a purchase of an object and
advocate purchase of an experience sound ill-formed.

I love the fact that I have an iPhone, a computer, and my contacts. I wouldn't
exchange my iPhone for a 2G phone; I feel I would feel more unhappy with the
loss of productivity.

Memory of an experience may have a more permanent impact on your happiness
than things. But choosing an experience should come after assessing how
essential the things you are thinking about buying are. And every time you
purchase something, you are really just making a bet.

